# Fury165’s ultra low profile grow out tank - Haven



## fury165

This started last October with an unplanned purchase of a frag tank and a promise to myself it was just going to be a simple upgrade. Plan was to replace the existing tank and reuse all the other gear I already had running on my existing grow out tank lol. Well, that plan lasted all of one week and with the lots of help of Dan, Kamil, Paul and Tom I turned this into a full blown rabbit hole that took the better part of five months to complete. Without the help of these fine gentlemen I would not have been able to do this with such polish&#8230; take a bow guys!

I had planned to document each step of the way, however I was given marching orders to finish this rabbit hole no later than Easter Monday. I only realized that I hadn't taken any serious pics until I had already added water and was in the process of transferring the frags to the new tank. I managed to take some quick and dirty shots this morning. There is still a lot to be done, fit and finish and polishing up but that will happen as the week progresses.

So without much further ado, I present to you Haven - I hope you like it!

*Tank*

Canada Corals made this tank specifically for frag shows, but they decided to redo in white instead.

1/2" clear and black acrylic 24"L x 18"W x 6"H

*Stand*

Custom made Bosch Rexroth 45 Aluminum profile
24 1/16"L x 18 1/16"W x 37"H

*Sump*

Custom made acrylic sump in white and clear

*Equipment*

Return pump Tunze Silence 1072.040
Skimmer Bubble Magus NAC 3.5
ATO Tunze Osmolator 3155
Lighting AquaIllumination Vega
Water Movement EcoTech MP10WES

*Control*
Reefkeeper Lite
AquaIllumination Director
Apex Jr. with WXM module (for MP10WES)

*Plumbing*
All Schedule 40 PVC with silicone tubing for last foot to return pump.


----------



## fury165

FTS









FTS open










Sump auxiliary light


----------



## fury165

*External overflow*

BEAN ANIMAL OVERFLOW.. overkill much? lol


----------



## fury165

*Plumbing*

3/4" bulkheads and fittings inside the external overflow box transitioned to 1" pipe and fittings outside.



















Split pipe hangers to support the plumbing.










Water change valve and hose.


----------



## fury165

*Inna da sump*


----------



## fury165

*Light rail*

AI Vega and EXT rails









Bosch tubes held in place with just that bolt and clamp eek!




























Bosch block for tubing - very beefy!


----------



## fury165

*Stand detail*


----------



## fury165

*Electrical*

Monitoring and control 



























Spaghetti anyone? Can't wait to get the cover on and hide that mess.










OCD alert! those labels don't line up, so they will have to be redone. good thing I have 300 more lol


----------



## Marz

OMG! That looks awesome. I have subscribed as you have some great ideas. Great organization for such a small footprint. Very curious about the AI vega as I have to get some ideas for my DT. Did you have the fittings for the light made? (Not the EXT)


----------



## tom g

*frag tank*

simply awesome .........great job my friend look forward to seeing this filled with wonderful frags .....
bring on the HAVEN ........


----------



## kookie_guy

It's about frikkin' time, lol! No problem Roger, was great to meet you! Looks stellar. Job well done sir.


----------



## ruckuss

Looks great! so fresh, so clean.. love the cable management.


----------



## cerebrous

Wait a minute!!! 

What is the BB Playbook for??? 
Is there something I don't know that I can use my Playbook paper weight for reefing??? 

Please share!!!


----------



## rburns24

-
OMG Roger. This is for a 11.2 gallon tank!!! You are going to grow some of the healthiest frags, ever .
-


----------



## Mikeylikes

OMG Roger ... Freakin stellar!

11 gallons huh !? Wow ... I'd hate to see main DT set up lol

Mikey


----------



## Taipan




----------



## zk4444

it looks like it's from the future -- VERY NICE!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

So slick...

It looks 100x better than I ever imagined.

Good job!!!


----------



## Flexin5

LMFAO @ inna de sump hahahhHah

Looks fantastic Roger! Where did you get that red thing that you stuff the wires into? I need to do some serious wire management


----------



## explor3r

Roger that looks just amazing congratulations....hope you don't run out of space anytime soon


----------



## notclear

When you upgrade and want to sell this setup, let me know, seriously


----------



## sig

hopefully money invested in this small tank will be paid back soon .... 
I know....process of building is more important than money 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

Pretty shabby. Lol.

Why the RKL and Apex Jr.?


----------



## fury165

Marz said:


> OMG! That looks awesome. I have subscribed as you have some great ideas. Great organization for such a small footprint. Very curious about the AI vega as I have to get some ideas for my DT. Did you have the fittings for the light made? (Not the EXT)


Thanks! No the fittings aren't custom, it is Bosch's EcoShape profile and connectors.



tom g said:


> simply awesome .........great job my friend look forward to seeing this filled with wonderful frags .....
> bring on the HAVEN ........


Thank you buddy, I'm sure you are glad this rabbit hole is nearing completion...you are a good man for all your help and patience listening to me go on about it lol.



kookie_guy said:


> It's about frikkin' time, lol! No problem Roger, was great to meet you! Looks stellar. Job well done sir.


THANKS! Couldn't have done it without you 



ruckuss said:


> Looks great! so fresh, so clean.. love the cable management.


Thanks Shaun, I love me some cable management too lol.



cerebrous said:


> Wait a minute!!!
> 
> What is the BB Playbook for???
> Is there something I don't know that I can use my Playbook paper weight for reefing???
> 
> Please share!!!


I know right! Mine was in the orphaned technology drawer when I Decided to finally put it to use as a screen for Aquaticlog, AI director and Apex Fusion (I have it remotely managing the mp10WES on this tank) 



rburns24 said:


> -
> OMG Roger. This is for a 11.2 gallon tank!!! You are going to grow some of the healthiest frags, ever .
> -


Yes all that for this low rider lol. I don't plan on any fish or CUC in this tank as it is too shallow IMHO for livestock. It will also allow me to do,true QT of the corals with no fish. Just plan on manual treatments if the need arises.



Mikeylikes said:


> OMG Roger ... Freakin stellar!
> 
> 11 gallons huh !? Wow ... I'd hate to see main DT set up lol
> 
> Mikey


Thanks Mike, I'm much more proud of this new setup compared to the DT. I really enjoy being able to work on the electrical without having to remove things to get to the powerbars et al. But I built the DT 3+ years ago and Ive learned lots since then 



Taipan said:


>


Hahaha! I'll need a few of minions for my next build 



zk4444 said:


> it looks like it's from the future -- VERY NICE!


Thanks! I've always been inspired of the concept of the Jeffery's tube system on Star Trek TNG.



CanadaCorals.com said:


> So slick...
> 
> It looks 100x better than I ever imagined.
> 
> Good job!!!


THANK YOU Dan, there is a lot of stuff in this build from you...ideas and materials 



Flexin5 said:


> LMFAO @ inna de sump hahahhHah
> 
> Looks fantastic Roger! Where did you get that red thing that you stuff the wires into? I need to do some serious wire management


Thanks J, it's called wiring duct and its used for network cable management in datacenters. They usually come in gray and some times white.. But you know to pimp my sump so I had it custom finished 



explor3r said:


> Roger that looks just amazing congratulations....hope you don't run out of space anytime soon


Gracias Jeffe, it is already happening lol!



notclear said:


> When you upgrade and want to sell this setup, let me know, seriously


Lol sure thing Albert.



sig said:


> hopefully money invested in this small tank will be paid back soon ....
> I know....process of building is more important than money


It's not about the money, it's the journey. You know that


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> Pretty shabby. Lol.
> 
> Why the RKL and Apex Jr.?


Gee thanks Jeff . The RKL because I have 3 of them and a RKE (cheaper to buy a full kit used than a PC4 powerbar new) and I picked up the Apex Jr. a year ago cheap because I wanted to see what the hype was all about. I got a wxm module to control the Vortechs and LOVE it! The cool thing about it is that I can control all the Vortechs if even they are on another tank AND they don't even have to be plugged into the Apex powerbars. 

I will be switching to all Apex soon but will still hang on to the Reefkeepers. I have one controlling and monitoring my Vinodor cigar humidifier


----------



## PaulF757

She's a beauty Roger, 100x better than I imagined, you did it again. If I end up spending allot of money on a frag tank, you're to blame. 

Can't wait to see some corals in it.


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> She's a beauty Roger, 100x better than I imagined, you did it again. If I end up spending allot of money on a frag tank, you're to blame.
> 
> Can't wait to see some corals in it.


Thanks Paul, couldn't have done it without your help. I'd love to see what your take on a frag tank would be


----------



## Marz

fury165 said:


> I have one controlling and monitoring my Vinodor cigar humidifier


Totally off topic...but how? I may have to steal this idea!!!


----------



## FrankS

Beautiful aquarium and the execution is just brilliant. You gave me an idea for hanging my led...can I ask you where you purchased your Bosch Rexroth 45 Aluminum profile extrusions?


----------



## kookie_guy

Frank, I built Roger that stand, you can buy bosch extrusion from advanced motion in Barrie. They come in 6m lengths, and there is no charge for them to cut it in half for you. You can cut the stuff on a regular miter saw, just use a super fine blade.

I believe the 8020 stuff is cheaper than bosch, but I've personally always used bosch, so I can't comment on the 8020 extrusion.


----------



## Marz

This has been a very informative post. Thanks fury165! I love the stand and wish I had seen the light bar before picking up my hanging kit


----------



## fury165

P


FrankS said:


> Beautiful aquarium and the execution is just brilliant. You gave me an idea for hanging my led...can I ask you where you purchased your Bosch Rexroth 45 Aluminum profile extrusions?


Thanks Frank 



kookie_guy said:


> Frank, I built Roger that stand, you can buy bosch extrusion from advanced motion in Barrie. They come in 6m lengths, and there is no charge for them to cut it in half for you. You can cut the stuff on a regular miter saw, just use a super fine blade.
> 
> I believe the 8020 stuff is cheaper than bosch, but I've personally always used bosch, so I can't comment on the 8020 extrusion.


The man himself lol.



Marz said:


> This has been a very informative post. Thanks fury165! I love the stand and wish I had seen the light bar before picking up my hanging kit


I have used both, and they are both excellent choices. That said the 80/20 brand has more fittings and accessories. They also have a couple places in the area that are resellers for them and there are no minimums.

check out the size of their catalog!









For a light stand you could use 80/20 1010 profile like I did on my first growout tank. Light and strong and really economical!

here is the old light stand... kinda messy now that I have begun to dismantle it.


----------



## fury165

Marz said:


> Totally off topic...but how? I may have to steal this idea!!!


Lol that is a whole other rabbit hole where do I start???


----------



## Marz

Yes it is my friend yes it is...however, nothing wrong with having another hobby  
I am going to look at Advanced Moton as there a Number of uses I can think of (aside from my new build) that I can use the Bosch stuff for.


----------



## kookie_guy

Marz said:


> Yes it is my friend yes it is...however, nothing wrong with having another hobby
> I am going to look at Advanced Moton as there a Number of uses I can think of (aside from my new build) that I can use the Bosch stuff for.


You won't get anything off Advanced Motion's website, they are simply a supplier.

Here is the bosch site to get part numbers to call them with to get pricing.
http://www13.boschrexroth-us.com/Framing_Shop/Product/Default.aspx?units=1

When you get your pricing, send me a PM and I will double check my price for you.


----------



## fury165

You Can get pricing or order from Advance Automations online store here 
http://www.quicksolutions.ca/mge/

I get my 80/20 from CPI automation in Mississauga. http://store.cpiautomation.com


----------



## clearnet

Marz said:


> Yes it is my friend yes it is...however, nothing wrong with having another hobby
> I am going to look at Advanced Moton as there a Number of uses I can think of (aside from my new build) that I can use the Bosch stuff for.


Looking to build a large stand out of the Bosch stuff too! Maybe there could be a group buy of some sort?



kookie_guy said:


> You won't get anything off Advanced Motion's website, they are simply a supplier.
> 
> Here is the bosch site to get part numbers to call them with to get pricing.
> http://www13.boschrexroth-us.com/Framing_Shop/Product/Default.aspx?units=1
> 
> When you get your pricing, send me a PM and I will double check my price for you.


Are you able to help with vetting the design of my stand?


----------



## Mikeylikes

Wow. I was wondering where one could buy this stuff. Ain't cheap tho. By my rough estimates it'll probably cost approx. $700 for a 60"x26" tank.

How do I figure out what attachments/hinges I need ?


----------



## Jiinx

Wow, what a beautiful build. I love the care, thought and attention to detail you have! I really like the light fixture stand! 

sarah


----------



## fury165

Mikeylikes said:


> Wow. I was wondering where one could buy this stuff. Ain't cheap tho. By my rough estimates it'll probably cost approx. $700 for a 60"x26" tank.
> 
> How do I figure out what attachments/hinges I need ?


It depends what you what the end result to look like, Kamil sunk the screws into the profile in my build (you can see the holes where the profiles meet) because the regular gussets would get in the way of panels and doors. You also need to take into consideration how you want to design the inside..things like panels, shelves and doors will change your parts list. I defer to Kamil for the final advice of course.



Jiinx said:


> Wow, what a beautiful build. I love the care, thought and attention to detail you have! I really like the light fixture stand!
> 
> sarah


Thanks Sarah!


----------



## fury165

Here is a stand built by Primo Acrylics using Bosch and gussets... Now picture trying to recess a door fram or panel in there. You'd need to surface mount them. Another eccellent example would be Canada Corals 45 gallon build










Canada Corals stand

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=881802&postcount=55


----------



## PaulF757

fury165 said:


> Thanks Paul, couldn't have done it without your help. I'd love to see what your take on a frag tank would be


First off your welcome, but i didn't do much, its all you. I gotta learn the corals names and how to frag them first before starting a frag tank.


----------



## Jaysan

Holy Jebus...

this is ONE hell of a build for a frag tank... You have more componets in this then my display tank...:O:O:O!!!

Great stuff!


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> First off your welcome, but i didn't do much, its all you. I gotta learn the corals names and how to frag them first before starting a frag tank.


Never mind learning coral names, we will make up our own and sell them for a bazillion dollars per frag. How about the Mile High Chalace or the wrath of Fury zoas? 

I once asked Jay from Reef Raft the name of some Zoas I was buying... He told me they didn't have a name, and if he did name them they'd cost me a lot more lol.



Jaysan said:


> Holy Jebus...
> 
> this is ONE hell of a build for a frag tank... You have more componets in this then my display tank...:O:O:O!!!
> 
> Great stuff!


Thanks Jaysan, I haven't installed rthe remainder of the components yet


----------



## kookie_guy

clearnet said:


> Are you able to help with vetting the design of my stand?


Please don't take this the wrong way, but I would rather not, simply for liability reasons, especially for large tanks. If something goes wrong and it fails, I couldn't live with myself. I did Roger's because...well...it's an 11 gallon frag tank, lol.



Mikeylikes said:


> Wow. I was wondering where one could buy this stuff. Ain't cheap tho. By my rough estimates it'll probably cost approx. $700 for a 60"x26" tank.
> 
> How do I figure out what attachments/hinges I need ?


Last time I had it quoted the 45x45 profile was under $130 for a 6m (6000mm) length. Basically you pay per mm of material. It works out to $0.02112/mm. If you need it cut, there is a cut fee of $8 for them to cut it down for you, but they will cut it in half for free, giving you 2x 3m (3000mm) lengths. This is easier to transport, that's why they offer that service.

With respect to the attachments, Roger covered all the points. It all depends on the final look you are ok with. Roger wanted it nice and clean, with the panels in the t-slot, to keep the extrusion visible. This required drilling allen key access holes and tapping the mating piece. If you are ok with the panels mounting to the outside, then gussets can be used, but then you also have to purchase gussets, so the cost goes up.

The price I gave you above is MY price. This is Magna International pricing. My sales rep told me they would extend the special pricing to me for personal use, but I would have to pay by credit card and pick it in Barrie.


----------



## fury165

kookie_guy said:


> I did Roger's because...well...it's an 11 gallon frag tank, lol.


And here I was thinking it was my charisma and charm


----------



## guelphjay

All I can say is wow. I wish my setup was so clean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy

fury165 said:


> And here I was thinking it was my charisma and charm


haha. Although I must admit, you are probably one of the nicest guys I've ever met.


----------



## rickcasa

Top notch gear, super clean design. Sure would have been fun to follow this build along from the start. But can't argue with the result. Awesome job!


----------



## fury165

guelphjay said:


> All I can say is wow. I wish my setup was so clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!



kookie_guy said:


> haha. Although I must admit, you are probably one of the nicest guys I've ever met.


Stop! You are making me blush 



rickcasa said:


> Top notch gear, super clean design. Sure would have been fun to follow this build along from the start. But can't argue with the result. Awesome job!


Yeah, that was the plan but I get too involved with the process and forget to document the process along the way. I'm sure it was painful for TomG to listen to my ramblings and going ons about every minute detail lol - but he endured like a champ.


----------



## tom g

*play by play....*

hey it was a fun ride rodger I enjoyed it very much and had no problem being a sounding board actually I am pretty stocked that I was one of the chosen ones to bounce ideas off of ..
for any body who wants a build update in more details .. send me a pm(kidding ) and I will forward our text msgs .... lmao..
the converstations started with a hello and ended up pretty in depth and were like the word "squirell" 
let me let everyone know I was blindsided as well as how this actually looked compared to pics and exchanges during this build when I saw it totally completed I was like "wtf"
simply amazing and top notch ...


----------



## fury165

*The little things....*

Progress so far.

the transfer of the frags from the old tank to the new is done for the most part. Before I can begin mothballing the old tank once and for all I just need to catch the fish and shrimp - they will all be going to a good home. Originally i planned to go with no livestock in this tank, but I've decided to keep the big Emerald crab that was banished from the DT to the old frag tank's sump a few months ago. Eugene (named after Eugene on Walking Dead) has grown on me - as big and bumbling as he is, he is harmless for the most part and the world needs a Eugene in it. 

now on to the little things....

*Water changes*
I've done two since putting the tank up and I am glad I built the manifold and attached a ball valve for water changes. In all it takes me 3 minutes to drain, remove and replace water in the tank.  previously i could do it in 20 minutes if I was lucky. I would highly recommend it to anyone looking to start a new build.

*Reefkeeper programming for the ATO*

I need to delay the turning on of the ATO so that it does not turn on when the Bean Animal setup is trying to restart and auto tune. the first time I did a water change the Tunze ATO kept on adding RODI water because the water level in the return compartment goes go up and down until the BA overflow system auto tunes. Needless to say the salinity dropped a few points that day 

*Lighting*

I suspected that the AI Vegas would be too strong for this tank with less than 5" of operating water level. a quick check with a PAR meter confirmed it and the zoas certainly responded negatively the first 2 days before i put the light into acclimatization mode.

I had planned for this by factoring the purchase of a new light better suited for this layout... sure I could lower the intensity of the Vegas, but i'd be under utilizing the light. So I purchased the new AI Prime LED for Haven and will move the Vega to the DT.

*AI Prime *
speak about little things.. this light is 4.88"Lx4.88Wx1.34"H and weighing 0.95 lbs, it is tiny! unfortunately the supplier was out of the hanging mount kit for it so I will have to provide a performance review later on 

My initial impressions of it:


very sleek and well built
Easy setup
built in WiFi rocks
Freakin' bright!
Integration with AI Director not possible - even though the initial reports says it was. It uses MyAI which is a portal for both the director AND the Prime LEDs. I was expecting "single pane of glass" that I've come to love when controlling my Vegas across two tanks.
Single lighting profile. WTH??? I got lots in my AI director lol.
Paired down effects, but I guess that was to be expected.

In all, I expect the lights will work just fine for my needs - just a little put off by the usual marketing department spin on actual facts.

Gratuitous pre unboxing shot.


----------



## PaulF757

fury165 said:


> Never mind learning coral names, we will make up our own and sell them for a bazillion dollars per frag. How about the Mile High Chalace or the wrath of Fury zoas?
> 
> I once asked Jay from Reef Raft the name of some Zoas I was buying... He told me they didn't have a name, and if he did name them they'd cost me a lot more lol.
> 
> Thanks Jaysan, I haven't installed rthe remainder of the components yet


I like those names, first mile high zoas and now mile high chalice. Sweeeeettt. After we can add Ultra to the name and charge one biiiiillllion dollars per frag.


----------



## fesso clown

fury165 said:


> Progress so far.
> *Water changes*
> I've done two since putting the tank up and I am glad I built the manifold and attached a ball valve for water changes. In all it takes me 3 minutes to drain, remove and replace water in the tank.  previously i could do it in 20 minutes if I was lucky. I would highly recommend it to anyone looking to start a new build.


I have a spare outlet in my manifold, if I knocked the baffle out where the return pump is I could do this but I wonder about how that would effect my ATO. 
How big is your return chamber? big enough to do a significant waterchange?


----------



## Marz

fesso clown said:


> I have a spare outlet in my manifold, if I knocked the baffle out where the return pump is I could do this but I wonder about how that would effect my ATO.
> 
> How big is your return chamber? big enough to do a significant waterchange?


Interested in more detail as well.


----------



## fury165

Marz said:


> Interested in more detail as well.





fesso clown said:


> I have a spare outlet in my manifold, if I knocked the baffle out where the return pump is I could do this but I wonder about how that would effect my ATO.
> How big is your return chamber? big enough to do a significant waterchange?


the return chamber in my sump is small, insufficient by itself to do a proper water change.

Return chamber









WC setup









Loc-Line NPT ball valve









here is how it works.

 Lower the Loc-Line nozzle on the return as low as it will go so I can drain as much water as possible into the sump.
 Put the Reefkeeper in standby mode and it shuts off the return pump, heater, skimmer and ATO.
 The overflow drains and empties the lines while the return back siphons into the sump until air enters the return plumbing.
 Now there is ~4" of water above the normal operating level in the sump. Now there is enough water to do a proper WC
 I close the ball valve on the Loc Line fitting so that all the water will be forced to exit through the manifold and out the WC setup.

 Take the Reefkeeper out of standby and begin draining 2 gallons of old water into a bucket.
 I'll then add back 2 gallons of new salt water into the sump, reposition the nozzle and open the valve on the Loc-Line fitting.

Works like a charm!


----------



## fury165

PaulF757 said:


> I like those names, first mile high zoas and now mile high chalice. Sweeeeettt. After we can add Ultra to the name and charge one biiiiillllion dollars per frag.


That is the plan Paul, all we need now are the Titanium frag plugs to mount them on!


----------



## manmadecorals

Holy Roger! No wonder you've been so quiet lately. All your focus and attention must'be gone into this little precious masterpiece!! Simply amazing! Good job! Teach me please!


----------



## fury165

manhtu said:


> Holy Roger! No wonder you've been so quiet lately. All your focus and attention must'be gone into this little precious masterpiece!! Simply amazing! Good job! Teach me please!


Thanks Manthu haven't seen you around much either..what are you cooking up behind the scenes


----------



## Flexin5

Looks terrific Roger! slap up a pic when you get that new AI hung


----------



## fury165

Will do, AI support has shipped me out the new hanging kit so it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## kookie_guy

Any updated pics with stuff in the tank?


----------



## fury165

kookie_guy said:


> Any updated pics with stuff in the tank?


Long overdue, been playing catch up with some other stuff. I will post an update with the new light and frag rack soon


----------



## explor3r

fury165 said:


> Long overdue, been playing catch up with some other stuff. I will post an update with the new light and frag rack soon


Time to get busy!!!.. pictures say more than a thousand words


----------



## fury165

*May update*

the tank has been running for a while now and I've been tweaking it as needed along the way. I cleaned the tank yesterday and took some pics of the setup, but didn't bother with frag pics since everybody was closed up after a peroxide dip. I'll post some pics of the frags soon.

The AI Prime has been working awesome on the tank and I'm seeing impressive growth since i put it into service. The new hanging bracket works as it should. I have no real complaints except the Prime is so small that it is dwarfed even over this 10 gallon tank. The Bosch hanging bracket is so big now for such a little light but i have more plans for my light setup.. more to come on this later.



















One of the biggest issues I had with this build was the egg crate frag plug holders. I have always hated having to clean all the nooks and crannies of the egg crate, so I commissioned Paul to make me a set of frag plug holders out of a sheet of black 3/8" acrylic. He did a fantastic job and I think they look a million times better than egg crate. Clean up should be easy with a Mr. Clean magic eraser  Only thing i would change would be to make the holes a little closer to maximize the space... it's already full!










I also had Paul make me the cover for the internal overflow to prevent algae growth in there. it needs a little adjustment for the support to sit flush with overflow but otherwise it is perfect.

















[/url]

The other addition to the tank is 1/2 of a Marine Pure bio block to do the duty of live rock... here it is in the sump.










a close up of the pores


----------



## rburns24

-
You won't have to worry about nitrates with the Marine Pure bio block in the system. 
-


----------



## fury165

rburns24 said:


> -
> You won't have to worry about nitrates with the Marine Pure bio block in the system.
> -


That's for sure, it is overkill in such a small tank - I run the other half in my DT's sump...


----------



## sig

You had frag tank before, have it now, but I never seen you sell frags 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> You had frag tank before, have it now, but I never seen you sell frags


Very rarely, when I do it's because it's full lol. I built the tanks to be able to buy nice stuff and grow it out before I put it in the DT. For the longest while I couldn't understand why my zoas would disappear when everything was normal for the most part... Finally found out it was a rogue Hippo Tang with a Zoa addiction..I don't even want to put a dollar figure to what he ate 

I also believe in quarantining to the max...the other purpose to this tank. See those rock flower Anemones? I traded them with another member a few months ago..they have been there since and almost ready to move to the DT. Excessive maybe but that's how I roll.


----------



## sig

in other wording - it is not a frag tank, but a luxury hotel for everything

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kookie_guy

Looks great Roger. The light looks so funny just hanging in the middle with the bosch spanning across the tank, lol.


----------



## fury165

kookie_guy said:


> Looks great Roger. The light looks so funny just hanging in the middle with the bosch spanning across the tank, lol.


Yeah, that's how I see it.. But I'm not finished


----------



## kookie_guy

fury165 said:


> Yeah, that's how I see it.. But I'm not finished


If you need it modified in any way, let me know, and we'll see what we can come up with. That profile is scarce right now as we've used it all up, but I'm sure there are boxes of it on the way.


----------



## fury165

kookie_guy said:


> If you need it modified in any way, let me know, and we'll see what we can come up with. That profile is scarce right now as we've used it all up, but I'm sure there are boxes of it on the way.


Thanks Kamil, will be sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## PaulF757

fury165 said:


> the tank has been running for a while now and I've been tweaking it as needed along the way. I cleaned the tank yesterday and took some pics of the setup, but didn't bother with frag pics since everybody was closed up after a peroxide dip. I'll post some pics of the frags soon.
> 
> The AI Prime has been working awesome on the tank and I'm seeing impressive growth since i put it into service. The new hanging bracket works as it should. I have no real complaints except the Prime is so small that it is dwarfed even over this 10 gallon tank. The Bosch hanging bracket is so big now for such a little light but i have more plans for my light setup.. more to come on this later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest issues I had with this build was the egg crate frag plug holders. I have always hated having to clean all the nooks and crannies of the egg crate, so I commissioned Paul to make me a set of frag plug holders out of a sheet of black 3/8" acrylic. He did a fantastic job and I think they look a million times better than egg crate. Clean up should be easy with a Mr. Clean magic eraser  Only thing i would change would be to make the holes a little closer to maximize the space... it's already full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had Paul make me the cover for the internal overflow to prevent algae growth in there. it needs a little adjustment for the support to sit flush with overflow but otherwise it is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> The other addition to the tank is 1/2 of a Marine Pure bio block to do the duty of live rock... here it is in the sump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of the pores


Roger the tank looks great. The frag holders look perfect, but if you want more holes we can do that. I just got some more black acrylic in stock so let me know and i'll do four more for you. Being a frag tank, having them spaced out more would be a good idea just because of the coral wars that can happen, but you're the expert and its your tank so its entirely up to you. My frag holds are spaced at 1" apart and it works perfect.

Great Job buddy.


----------



## fesso clown

Looking great Roger! Where sis you order the Marine pure from. I am considering some for the sump when I restock fish as I don't have a ton of LR in the DT.


----------



## tom g

*marine pure*

yes rodger sure seems to know how to step it up a notch .I believe was ordered from bulk reef supplies

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/marinepure-ceramic-biomedia-plate.html

stuff is great and is easy to cut with a reg saw ... very soft

I think Rodgers new call sign should be .............BAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> Looking great Roger! Where sis you order the Marine pure from. I am considering some for the sump when I restock fish as I don't have a ton of LR in the DT.


He ordered from BRS.


----------



## TBemba

I picked my spheres from reef supply they work great.

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Marinepure-High-Performance-Biofilter-Media-2QT-1.5.html


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> Looking great Roger! Where sis you order the Marine pure from. I am considering some for the sump when I restock fish as I don't have a ton of LR in the DT.


I got it from BRS but Reefsupplies.ca also carries it. You want the 8x8x4" block if you want it to do de nitrification



> Primarily designed to provide deep anaerobic zones for de-nitrification in passive systems.





tom g said:


> yes rodger sure seems to know how to step it up a notch .I believe was ordered from bulk reef supplies
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/marinepure-ceramic-biomedia-plate.html
> 
> stuff is great and is easy to cut with a reg saw ... very soft
> 
> I think Rodgers new call sign should be .............BAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


lol thanks Tom, that seems to be a popular tag around here.



PaulF757 said:


> Roger the tank looks great. The frag holders look perfect, but if you want more holes we can do that. I just got some more black acrylic in stock so let me know and i'll do four more for you. Being a frag tank, having them spaced out more would be a good idea just because of the coral wars that can happen, but you're the expert and its your tank so its entirely up to you. My frag holds are spaced at 1" apart and it works perfect.
> 
> Great Job buddy.


No worries, it's working out just fine...just need to sell off some frags to make room lol.


----------



## fury165

Last night the Prime had a firmware update waiting to be installed. the best thing about it is that AquaIllumination added the coral acclimation mode to the controller


----------



## duckhams

Awesome setup Roger! Very tidy job indeed. Great work!


----------



## fury165

duckhams said:


> Awesome setup Roger! Very tidy job indeed. Great work!


Thanks Duckhams


----------



## silent1mezzo

How's the acrylic frag rack so far compared to normal egg crate?


----------



## fury165

silent1mezzo said:


> How's the acrylic frag rack so far compared to normal egg crate?


I love it, much easier to clean compared to the egg crate. There are two minor issues in my case - 1. I had Paul space the plug holes too far apart and 2. the placement of the MP10 causes the rack to act like a wing if I put the power up too high lol. neither are a show stopper and Paul has a new slotted design that I think would be great alternative to individual holes.


----------



## sig

any frags for sale ? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Too much talk no many pictures.. Get busy Roger


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Too much talk no many pictures.. Get busy Roger


what pictures. there are empty plugs on the display. shame 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

Easy there boys, I have a full house but hate taking pictures of corals under the blues  will be putting some up for sale soon to make room for more goodies.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Wow. Great looking tank Roger! You have just inspired me to build my own


----------



## fury165

WiseGuyPhil said:


> Wow. Great looking tank Roger! You have just inspired me to build my own


Go for it!


----------



## Marz

What a great design.


----------



## fury165

*April 13, 2016 Update - the lights*

I finally got around to doing the light experiment I hinted at last year, namely using T5's to supplement the Prime LED light. With Kamil's help, the light rail was revamped to house the 
two T5 24" retrofits, reflectors and the Prime in a single unit. I decided on ATI Blue+ and Coral+ for bulbs. I plan on running the lights for a couple hours a day to coincide with the peak period of the Prime's scheduling.

The Prime developed a problem a few weeks ago with the fan and started to go into Thermal Shutdown. But not to worry, I sent AI SUPPORT an email and within an hour they had authorized the Canadian Distributor that Canada Corals deals with to replace the light under warranty. Only issue was the Prime's were back ordered for a couple of weeks, otherwise top notch after care from AI as always.

Anyway here are a few pics, thanks again to KookieGuy on a fantastic job.

Conceptual Drawing









Finished mount









Prime Detail


















Quick mounted shot


----------



## Flexin5

nice! you'll see the difference with the T5's for sure.


----------



## Rookie2013

Tht setup is gorgeous what size tank is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

Marz said:


> What a great design.


Thanks! I have to give all the credit to Kookieguy for the final version though. His is much leaner and meaner than my original design... not to mention nice and clean 



Flexin5 said:


> nice! you'll see the difference with the T5's for sure.


I hope so, I actually got the inspiration after seeing some of my Zoas growing bright and fat in Paul's tank with t5 and LEDs


----------



## fury165

Rookie2013 said:


> Tht setup is gorgeous what size tank is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rookie, the tank is ~11 gallons, Fesso says there is probably more water in the plumbing lmao.


----------



## Rookie2013

fury165 said:


> Thanks Rookie, the tank is ~11 gallons, Fesso says there is probably more water in the plumbing lmao.


Lol but he is right


----------



## ruckuss

Roger, were you not happy with just the prime alone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

ruckuss said:


> Roger, were you not happy with just the prime alone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It works very well, but I want to play with T5 to see what all the hype is all about. This is a cheap way to do it without all the hassle and cost.

It's like everything in this hobby, YMMV.


----------



## Rookie2013

fury165 said:


> It works very well, but I want to play with T5 to see what all the hype is all about. This is a cheap way to do it without all the hassle and cost.
> 
> It's like everything in this hobby, YMMV.


pls keep us posted with the update using T5. The reason I ask is cus I recently setup a 
17G Fragtank using only AI Prime as the footprint is just 20x20 with an inbuilt refugium and overflow. Thanks.


----------

